# Crypto ID .... C.fusca ???



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

is it C. fusca ???


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, congrats!


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kai
thanks for your help


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I never realized fusca has such a colorful flower.

It looks like these are wild plants?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

submer c.fusca








my c.fusca in green house

previously i have a problem to know this crypto. for the first time i got ithing this is a crypto bulosa and then after a few month later i thing this is a crypto longgicouda but after i got the flower it look like crypto fusca
finally i got the confirmation from Kai that its c.fusca


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Kirana,

Good job - that's quite a lot of flowers! 

Actually, fusca is one of the few crypts which can be identified by little "hairs" on the underside of decent leaves (you need a reasonable magnifying glass). These are also found on ferruginea but their leaves look different...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,



> I never realized fusca has such a colorful flower.


The flowers can look more drab on the outside and the inside of the spathe colored in darker shades of red. However, pinkish variants seem to be widespread.
Cryptocoryne fusca

How are your plants doing, Sean?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> How are your plants doing, Sean?


High jacking threads Kai? Plants are great, fusca is one of the plants that has really adjusted well. Jim will vouch for me, I haven't killed everything yet.

So how is that leaf mould report coming? We could really use the list of parameters that you were testing for.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

hello Kai.
i will do that and i will update you the result


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

kirana1, what is that slurry that the plants are growing in, in your greenhouse picture.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool what a beatiful crypt.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Sean,



> High jacking threads Kai? Plants are great, fusca is one of the plants that has really adjusted well.


 I was referring to fusca only - you did got 2 strains, didn't you?



> So how is that leaf mould report coming? We could really use the list of parameters that you were testing for.


Sorry, got a bit distracted but am working on it again...


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sean
the slurry i am using is Mud from my pond which in the pond i fill with consumtion fish like Gurami and gold fish.
and then the mud i mix with " Goat Feces"
after 1 week we can used and start planting


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Kai, only one type of fusca, it's got the biggest leaves of my peat swamp crypts so far.

kirana, Where are you located? I can't imagine your set up. Wow. Do you have collection data on the original sources of your crypts? Are you the collector?


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

some more picture of crypto fusca
i take the picture yesteday 
richard i have sent you also the picture which more better quality


----------

